

Pysistence:  persistent data structures for Python - j_baker
http://packages.python.org/pysistence/

======
mcav
What is <http://packages.python.org/>? I hadn't heard of it before.

~~~
j_baker
It's PyPI. They allow you to host static files for documentation now. The URI
would be <http://packages.python.org/package_name>.

------
riobard
"The project is named pysistence because most of the data structures it
implements are persistent. This doesn’t mean persistent in the sense that they
are stored in a database or the file system. Rather, it means the data
structures may only be modified by copying."

Is this "persistent" or "immutable"?

~~~
j_baker
I'm being pedantic in using the term persistent, but they aren't necessarily
the same thing. I made a blog post about it here:
[http://jasonmbaker.com/persistence-is-a-subset-of-
immutabili...](http://jasonmbaker.com/persistence-is-a-subset-of-immutability)

